# May 2021 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jun 13, 2021)

Congratulations to @Philmar on another excellent photo: "Another epic sunrise."







In second is "Waiting for the Eclipse" by @Peeb; and in third, 11142302-studio by @K9Kirk


----------



## Peeb (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice!  Thank you kindly for the votes, people, and congrats to Phil on a fantastic first-place image!  As usual, I loved them all.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 13, 2021)

Congrats, Philmar. You take a lot of very nice pics and you deserve this. That's a lovely morning shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 13, 2021)

Big congrats to all 3 of you. You’re all winners!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 13, 2021)

Congratulations everyone, beautiful photos!


----------



## PJM (Jun 14, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners and all who were nominated, great photos.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2021)

Congratulations on the win, Philmar!

Great work from everyone.


----------



## Philmar (Jun 19, 2021)

THANKS everyone!! Sorry i have been busy at work ans shooting before 5:50 AM sunrises and after 9 PM sunsets. Always an honor to be picked by talented peers


----------

